# 2 Bilder in Streifen übereinanderschneiden



## Chrizzen (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit herauszufinden wie man 2 Bilder in Photoshop zuerst in 1cm Streifen schneidet und sie dann wieder abwechselnd zusammenlegt.

Beispiel:  A= erstes Bild     die nummern stehen für die 1cm streifen eines bilde
              B= zweites Bild


A1
B1
A2
B2
A3
B3 usw.

Ich möchte die Bilder nicht übereinanderlegen und die streifen abwechselnd rausschneiden, da ja sonst viele Bildinformationen verloren gehen.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich nehme an, das Bild ist etwas größer und Du willst nicht alles manuell machen?
Dann wirst Du um Photoshop Scripting nicht drumrum kommen oder Du bastelst Dir eine eigene Aktion.

Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Juli 2007)

Hmm,

1 Bild mit Ebenenmaske versehen auf dieser Maske 1 cm breite Streifen in schwarz und dazwischen 1 cm weiß freilassen.

2 Bild darunter scheint dann an den richtigen Stellen durch.

Beide Bilder werden nicht verändert.

Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


Alex


----------



## Chrizzen (30. Juli 2007)

*Danke*

Danke ich werde ersteinmal sehen ob das 2 klappt.


----------



## modderfreak (30. Juli 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Hmm,
> 
> 1 Bild mit Ebenenmaske versehen auf dieser Maske 1 cm breite Streifen in schwarz und dazwischen 1 cm weiß freilassen.
> 
> ...


Also ich würde die Layermaske auf die 2. Eben geben, da das normalerweise das drüberliegende ist.
Trotzdem ist das nicht mein Punkt: bei grösseren Bildern und/oder mehreren Streifen kann das Linienzeichnen mühsam werden, es gibt einen netten Streifengradient der hier abhilfe schafft. -Natürlich skalier und rotierbar.


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben "Bild darunter". Vielleicht kam das etwas missverständlich rüber 


Alex


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Wie ich das verstehe, sollen die Bilder nicht über/untereinander liegen, also keine Maske.
Es soll wirklich geschnitten werden, also

B1-Linie1
B2-Linie1
B1-Linie2
B2-Linie2
etc..

Das ist wohl - ganz nach Markus's Aussage - eine Sache fürs
Scripting oder ne schlaue Aktion.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Juli 2007)

Werden die Streifen immer dicker? Hmm, ein Beispielbild würde mir wirklich mehr auf die Sprünge helfen.

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich meinte so eine Darstellung: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Und hier die zwei Originale: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 & 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wobei man diese mit Alex' Vorschlag mit den Ebenenmasken sicher auch umsetzen kann.


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Nein, wie ich das -immernoch- verstehe, ist das Zielbild so breit wie die Summe der Einzelbildbreiten. (oder eben die Höhe)

Beide Bilder können aus dem Entstandenen wieder komplett extrahiert werden.

zB bei diesen altmodischen Postkarten-Wackelbildern sind 2 - oder mehrere - Bilder
zu einem Basisbild zusammengesetzt, die über die Prismafolie sichtbar sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juli 2007)

Also sowas in der Art.


----------



## Chrizzen (30. Juli 2007)

Ja Super genau das brauche ich!
Wie hast du das gemacht !
DANKE schonmal für die Mühe


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Man sieht Deinen Bildern an, dass es Berlin ist, ehrlich


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juli 2007)

Mit viel Puzzlearbeit. 


Die zwei Ausgangsbilder übereinandergelegt und den Arbeitsbereich auf die doppelte Länge vergrößert
gewünschten Abstand (bei mir 10px) mit dem Markieren-Werkzeug ausgewählt und von Bild1 abgetragen
mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug den ausgangs gewählten Abstand hergestellt (in diesem Fall 10px)
Schritt 2 und 3 immer wieder wiederholt 

Falls Dir die Erklärung zu dürftig sein sollte, müsstest Du Dich bis morgen gedulden.
Dann kann ich es erst ausführlicher beschreiben, sorry. 

Liebe Grüße

//edit:  Wegen den schönen Blumen und dem satten Grün vor drögen grauen Häusern?


----------



## Chrizzen (31. Juli 2007)

Jo habs schon vorher befürchtet und auch schon ausgeführt:
Hier ist das Ergebnis, hoffe dass es euch gefällt (Feedback!:suspekt

Chrizzen

Edit: da wird natürlich noch etwas nachgebessert -> weiße Streifen


----------

